# IT'S SUNDAY WHAT SCHWINN's DID WE FIND...weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

Its sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week?

post some pictures and show us what you got...Make sure to tell the story behind the item...

for me I got a near NOS Henderson oval badge a union jack badge and a second OG Chevron badge that is in great shape








also picked up a gangway horn a lock for the display and some wire...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2013)

*Nice!*

I like that oval Henderson badge!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

*thanks*

they are one of the harder ones to find took me a long time to get this one.


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 24, 2013)

*Couple of Projects . .*

Picked up this crusty 36 Motorbike (B107?) with a Great Deal of Help from my Wisconsin Brothers, 
*Balloontyre* and *Ohdeebee*.  Thanks Guys !

Also uncovered this complete Deluxe Tornado (1959?), 

And did some trading for this Green Panther !

Kind of a busy week !


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice score Pete they look good


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## OLDTIMER (Mar 24, 2013)

*Just a few things....*

If we can push the weekend backwards a little, I bought a nice middleweight at the beginning of the week....it is being shipped and I expect it mid-to-later week.  I know of two items it will need and I plan to blast an e-mail order to my supplier later this evening.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

OLDTIMER said:


> If we can push the weekend backwards a little, I bought a nice middleweight at the beginning of the week....it is being shipped and I expect it mid-to-later week.  I know of two items it will need and I plan to blast an e-mail order to my supplier later this evening.




Post some pics when you get it. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## steve doan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Schwinn clock*

I pickled up a round Schwinn clock and it works from the late50's -early 60's Great shape except for a hairline crack on the inner glass. Found it at an antique show. Steve


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

*nice*



steve doan said:


> I pickled up a round Schwinn clock and it works from the late50's -early 60's Great shape except for a hairline crack on the inner glass. Found it at an antique show. Steve




I love the Schwinn clocks good score


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 24, 2013)

*I picked up this badge*

Now I need the bike for it!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

*nice square*



pedal4416 said:


> Now I need the bike for it!
> View attachment 89742




those are a hard to find badge congrats its a nice one...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2013)

*I picked up an (incorrect) lever for the ND front brake today*

Why do I like this little orphaned and surgically put back together mess? I have complete
wonderful bikes, but this is teacher's pet lately............


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Why do I like this little orphaned and surgically put back together mess? I have complete
> wonderful bikes, but this is teacher's pet lately............




I'm speechless Lawrence LOL


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that speechless "good," or speechless "bad?"

Should we sacrifice it off the end of the San Clemente pier to the Schwinn Gods??


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh no it's speechless good. It's art work

I love it. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 25, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> ...union jack badge...View attachment 89584




I've always loved that Union Jack badge and that one has great patina - nice find!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2013)

I think this one qualfies as a barn or shed find. Seller says it was his grandma's bike.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you ended up with it can't wait to see it all cleaned up


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2013)

I got this off Ebay this weekend.


----------

